# UKAPS Trip to Holland - Vivarium 2011



## Dan Crawford (17 Aug 2010)

Hi Folks, after the success of our visit earlier this year UKAPS have asked to attend Viviarium 2011.

We are proposing that this year we take a minibus over. Last time Graeme, Stu and I went over in my car but we recon it'll be a great laugh if we all pile into a minibus and make a road trip out of it! 

The show will be in February next year. We need to chat to the organisers about local accommodation and look at minibus hire and travel etc but if you're interested please put your name down here.

Anyone is welcome, it's a great excuse to meet up, it's a great show and it'll be a great laugh i'm sure.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (17 Aug 2010)

I now have a passport  So as long as it doesn't cost too much I'm in!


----------



## Themuleous (17 Aug 2010)

Yep count me in.  Glad that its a while away, gives me time to save! 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Aug 2010)

Always up for a road trip, if I have the funds!  Who knows, I might be more active on the forum again by then!


----------



## andyh (17 Aug 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Always up for a road trip, if I have the funds!  Who knows, I might be more active on the forum again by then!



I did almost start a thread, What happend to Steveuk?   

I would love to be involved, as i couldnt in the end this yr


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Aug 2010)

i'm in


----------



## Garuf (17 Aug 2010)

My parents own a mini bus and a van with workmens seats I could ask if they'd be able to be borrowed?


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Aug 2010)

Awesome! At this rate we'll need a coach  

UKAPS will be paying for the vehicle hire and travel so you'll just have to fund your own accommodation.

We need as many tanks a possible for the stand, established aquascapes. We have a few between us, like the ones we've used for the festival etc so if you're serious about coming then I can give you the equipment and a tank to scape up in advance. Aquafleur/Aquadistri sponsor the whole event so i'll see if their wonderful, kind, generous MD will be able to help out   

he he, this is gonna be awesome


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Aug 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> My parents own a mini bus and a van with workmens seats I could ask if they'd be able to be borrowed?


Nice one Garuf, that would be great if they are happy to lend it to us...


----------



## Garuf (17 Aug 2010)

It'd work out at 21 people including 2 insured drivers. They should be okay with it unless there's a massive date clash, they lend them out to my brothers gf's family all the time.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Aug 2010)

Nice one mate! 

Hopefully I can make it this time!


----------



## Vivarium (17 Aug 2010)

Great to see such enthousiasm!   

One small correction though, as the show is in March (the weekend of the 26th and 27th) and not in February.

I will keep you all posted on the preparations of the coming show (and aquascaping competition!!!) in our sponsor forum.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (17 Aug 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> UKAPS will be paying for the vehicle hire and travel so you'll just have to fund your own accommodation.



Sounds good Dan 8)


----------



## Themuleous (17 Aug 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Awesome! At this rate we'll need a coach  We need as many tanks a possible for the stand, established aquascapes. We have a few between us, like the ones we've used for the festival etc so if you're serious about coming then I can give you the equipment and a tank to scape up in advance. Aquafleur/Aquadistri sponsor the whole event so i'll see if their wonderful, kind, generous MD will be able to help out



Count me in for this Dan!!! Would be happy to pop over and get everthing if and when available. would prefer something small-ish if poss though.

Sam


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Aug 2010)

NNOOoooooo 

I had such a good time at vivarium 2009. Such a good trip, great show and learnt a lot from giving the demos with dan and graeame.  I would have been 100% up for this new trip but im photographing a wedding on the 26th March next year. So upset I cant go


----------



## Vivarium (19 Aug 2010)

That's bad timing Stu! Standard the last weekend of March is Vivarium time!

By the way, I can't remember to haveseen you back in 2009


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Aug 2010)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> That's bad timing Stu! Standard the last weekend of March is Vivarium time!
> 
> By the way, I can't remember to haveseen you back in 2009


Very bad timing on my behalf   Ill ask the bride if she fancies getting married the week after   

Ah yes, we weren't there in 2009!  Im skipping a year behind 2010 before its already finished!  

I even grew some new hair and a beard when I was there...






Seriously though we had a great weekend and its something that ukaps member should seriously consider doing next march.  Great company, great show, great hosts and i learned loads whilst there too.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Aug 2010)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Aug 2010)

The green goatie there pal. I knew It would look good on you.

It was a brilliant show, how hobby shows should be. Me, Dan and Stu got overly excited about the whole event. Marko and his team where so nice to us and so welcoming. Some of his team are now on the forum too. Great bunch of people. 

If you can, and you can afford to take part ( it shouldnt cost much ) then please, please considor showing your support for Ukaps, and Vivarium 2011. 

We are friendly and easy to get on with, so there would be no need to be shy. We like to have a laugh and the schedual is tough, but its a good crack.

Cheers.


----------



## a1Matt (20 Aug 2010)

Please count me in  
I'm happy to get stuck in with any prep work beforehand as well.


----------



## Vivarium (23 Aug 2010)

> I even grew some new hair and a beard when I was there...



Which, as you should mention, is a mandatory haircut when visiting Vivarium.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Aug 2010)

I'll have no chance with the beard


----------



## Vivarium (23 Aug 2010)

When you do the hair, you'll be excused form the beard  8)


----------



## ukco2guy (13 Sep 2010)

Hi,

I`m interested  Not only do i get to meet you guys but i get some quality time away from the wife and kids. What are the costs? Is this open to all members?

Cheers.


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Sep 2010)

It's certainly open to all members buddy. It's be great to meet as many members as possible! We're not sure of the cost yet, we're just trying to sort out accommodation. Marco has said that if you like you can stay actually in the hall for free if you bring your own put up bed etc, and a few drinks for the Vivarium team


----------



## ghostsword (13 Sep 2010)

.


----------



## John Starkey (3 Oct 2010)

I am hopefully going to come along on this jolly up,
regards,
john.


----------



## Vivarium (30 Nov 2010)

So guys, with just 4 months to go it is time to do some planning. Who is coming to Holland in March?


----------



## George Farmer (30 Nov 2010)

Really sorry I can't make any events in March due to work and family commitments.

I'd like to encourage as many UKAPS members as possible to attend though.  It's an amazing event and a great chance to get together with fellow enthusiasts!


----------



## Arana (30 Nov 2010)

Sounds great count me in


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Nov 2010)

Would love to attend this one, not sure it work will permit, anyone driving from London, flying? Whats the plans?


----------



## a1Matt (30 Nov 2010)

I'm interested in this.

I have a well established nano scape that is at exhibition level, which I am confident can be transported and re-assembled straightforwardly at the other end. Just PM me with details


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Dec 2010)

Might also be interested   Will have to see how the pennies are after Xmas!


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Dec 2010)

Hey folks, plans for this are coming along nicely, I was chatting to the organiser yesterday.

The plan is still the same, get of many of us as possible in a hired van/minibus and rock over there.

The show opens on the 26th which means we'll have to travel over there on the morning of the 24th. There will be a mass of stuff to do once we get there with all the tanks and stand etc so we'll need as many hands on deck as possible! The Friday will consist of finishing touches to our tanks and setting up the display tanks for the show it's self, i think all in all we did about 10 tanks between three of us last year LOL

The show is on for two days - 26th & 27th and hopefully we'll be able to pack up and leave straight after the show and get a boat back late on the 27th. 

Free accommodation is available in the hall it's self, just bring sleeping gear. There is a hotel near by and i'll update you with prices once i find out.

The organiser has suggested that they situate the "main stage" between the UKAPS stand and the ADA Holland stand as last year the main stage was a little out of the way and didn't gather much passing traffic. A good idea but it does mean that we'll be in constant full view  

Everybody is welcome folks, but we need firm bookings from you as we need to book the ferry and any accommodation.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Dec 2010)

Got a rough idea on ferry/bus prices mate?  Any limitations to the free accommodation?


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Dec 2010)

No idea yet pal but it won't cost you anything, UKAPS will be paying, this is where the money from sponsorship and donations goes


----------



## Vivarium (1 Dec 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Any limitations to the free accommodation?



Just that we need to be able to trust that you remain away from the other stands during closing hours and do not mind for our own crew to have a drink till into the night


----------



## Arana (1 Dec 2010)

i hear it's less than an hour from Amsterdam  i know where i will be staying


----------



## Themuleous (2 Dec 2010)

I'm still up for the Danski  just keep me posted.

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Dec 2010)

Count me in guys!  As always, I'm more than happy to do any donkey work!



			
				Vivarium said:
			
		

> Just that we need to be able to trust that you remain away from the other stands during closing hours and do not mind for our own crew to have a drink till into the night



Sounds like the Festival of Fishkeeping!  Drinking into the night sounds like a plan


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Dec 2010)

Well, stuff it... Just emailed boss to book time off   I'm going to take the Wednesday to the following Monday.  Plenty of prep/recovery time


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Dec 2010)

Woop woop! Nice work Stevo


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Dec 2010)

Just checking, it's February right?


----------



## George Farmer (2 Dec 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Just checking, it's February right?


End of March, I thought.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Dec 2010)

Hah... crap. *emails boss*

Vivarium 2011
For hobbyists, by hobbyists
March 26th & 27th 2011
Niewegein, The Netherlands

Edit:  Fixed and boss has approved it


----------



## Themuleous (2 Dec 2010)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Dec 2010)

Well done Steve, i've got my time off too  

Confirmed so far (I know it's early):
Dan
SteveUK
Mark Evans


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Dec 2010)

Gotta get a seat on the UKAPS fun bus booked early


----------



## a1Matt (2 Dec 2010)

I'm waiting to hear if my leave has gone through, or to be more precise, I am waiting until I catch my boss at the best time before I ask


----------



## Anubia (2 Dec 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Count me in guys!  As always, I'm more than happy to do any donkey work!



New to the hobby but am enthusiastic as hell and can lift, shift and smile.....if there is a spare place I#d love to tag along.


----------



## Themuleous (2 Dec 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Well done Steve, i've got my time off too
> 
> Confirmed so far (I know it's early):
> Dan
> ...



Get in early.


----------



## Arana (2 Dec 2010)

dates are all booked so count me in too guys


----------



## Themuleous (2 Dec 2010)

Copy the list and add your name, Mark


----------



## Arana (2 Dec 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Confirmed so far (I know it's early):
> Dan
> SteveUK
> Mark Evans
> ...



Cheers Sam


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (2 Dec 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Well done Steve, i've got my time off too
> Confirmed so far (I know it's early):
> Dan
> SteveUK
> ...



As long as my research is on track it'll be fine to take time off.


----------



## Arana (2 Dec 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Confirmed so far (I know it's early):
> Dan
> SteveUK
> Mark Evans
> ...



I seem to have dropped off Lisa's list   stuck myself back on again


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (3 Dec 2010)

Oops sorry my bad Mark!


----------



## ukco2guy (3 Dec 2010)

Hi,

Definately interested  Can you provisionally add my name now and i`ll check with the boss? What are the total costs for attending this event?


Cheers,


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Dec 2010)

ukco2guy said:
			
		

> What are the total costs for attending this event?


It's FREE, just food and drink money, and entrance which is 8 euros  



> Free accommodation is available in the hall it's self, just bring sleeping gear. There is a hotel near by and i'll update you with prices once i find out.


 
UKAPS is paying all the travel costs.


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Dec 2010)

Anubia said:
			
		

> New to the hobby but am enthusiastic as hell and can lift, shift and smile.....if there is a spare place I#d love to tag along.


Of corse, it's open to everyone. Pop your name on the list


----------



## a1Matt (3 Dec 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Confirmed so far (I know it's early):
> Dan
> SteveUK
> Mark Evans
> ...



Damn, I'm excited!


----------



## mlgt (3 Dec 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Vivarium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the pic haha!!


----------



## ukco2guy (3 Dec 2010)

So funny!


----------



## Anubia (5 Dec 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Anubia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thx Dan...chuffed to bits to be included and will work my cohoona's off for the UKAPPA team... count me in for the runner/ go fetch boy work..

Dan Crawford wrote:
Confirmed so far (I know it's early):
Dan
SteveUK
Mark Evans
Sam
Mark (Arana)
Lisa
Chris (Anubia)


----------



## a1Matt (5 Dec 2010)

Adding myself back onto the list 

Confirmed so far (I know it's early):
Dan
SteveUK
Mark Evans
Sam
Mark (Arana)
Lisa
Matt (a1matt)
Chris (Anubia)


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 Dec 2010)

As long as work and the lady at home is fine with it,im in too.

Confirmed so far (I know it's early):
Dan
SteveUK
Mark Evans
Sam
Mark (Arana)
Lisa
Matt (a1matt)
Chris (Anubia)
Graeme Edwards


----------



## Arana (6 Dec 2010)

Just a few questions...

Who on the current list is going to be taking a scape?
Would it be worth organising a second form of transport from London/South? it would be a long drive from up north to pick everyone up in one van!
Are there any restrictions on taking livestock? or are we doing plant only tanks?
Will there be enough electrical outlets to run all the tanks and will we need euro style adapters, or do they use 3 pin english style sockets?
Can the guys who have done it before offer any tips for safely transporting a scape?


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Dec 2010)

Arana said:
			
		

> Just a few questions...
> 
> Who on the current list is going to be taking a scape?
> Would it be worth organising a second form of transport from London/South? it would be a long drive from up north to pick everyone up in one van!
> ...



Thats some good questions.

Re the plugs we had big problems last year as we didnt really take enough adapters with us.  They do use the two pin plug so we were using UK 4 gang extensions onto euro adapters.  We also found with the stand being so big that getting power to the corners was a problem i guess ukaps will be addressing that with long leads.

tablecloth was a problem last year too     We forgot to take some and the organisers had wooden tables for us but we managed to scrounge some cloth off some very helpful chaps from upstairs (forgot their company sorry)

Dan took a ready made nano scape which was completely drained for the trip and did drive quite well in the type-r   

Still very gutted I cant go as you're all going to have a great time


----------



## a1Matt (6 Dec 2010)

Arana said:
			
		

> Just a few questions...
> 
> Who on the current list is going to be taking a scape?
> Would it be worth organising a second form of transport from London/South? it would be a long drive from up north to pick everyone up in one van!
> ...



I have been thinking those same questions.
I am coming from London (SE9) and will be bringing a scape.


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Dec 2010)

I recon that we'll have to meet at a train station near or services on the M25, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Arana (6 Dec 2010)

I am only 10 mins from the Thurrock Services/Dartford bridge so we could meet here if you like, the London contingent would be welcome to stay overnight if it requires an early start and i have plenty of free parking so you could leave your cars here.

What about the livestock Dan, can we take them through customs OK?


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Dec 2010)

Arana said:
			
		

> I am only 10 mins from the Thurrock Services/Dartford bridge so we could meet here if you like, the London contingent would be welcome to stay overnight if it requires an early start and i have plenty of free parking so you could leave your cars here.


Nice idea mate  


			
				Arana said:
			
		

> What about the livestock Dan, can we take them through customs OK?


Well, i don't know about the actual rules, personally i won't suggest bringing any anyway, it'll be a bit stressful for them IMO what with the transport, overnight, cold water and so on.


----------



## a1Matt (6 Dec 2010)

Arana said:
			
		

> I am only 10 mins from the Thurrock Services/Dartford bridge so we could meet here if you like, the London contingent would be welcome to stay overnight if it requires an early start and i have plenty of free parking so you could leave your cars here.



This arrangement would work well for me. If we go this route I would take up a car parking space, and if we have a really early start also the overnight stay .  Thanks for the offer Mark


----------



## Arana (6 Dec 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Well, i don't know about the actual rules, personally i won't suggest bringing any anyway, it'll be a bit stressful for them IMO what with the transport, overnight, cold water and so on.



Good point mate, would be nice to see some fish in there tho' maybe we could find a Dutch  LFS to loan us a few for the duration


----------



## Arana (6 Dec 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> This arrangement would work well for me. If we go this route I would take up a car parking space, and if we have a really early start also the overnight stay .  Thanks for the offer Mark



No worries matt, plenty of parking/floorspace for everyone


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Dec 2010)

There will be plenty of fish there so we can grab a few :0)


----------



## a1Matt (6 Dec 2010)

Nice


----------



## Nick16 (6 Dec 2010)

is there any room left chaps? 

so its march 26th and 27th (sat, sun) for sure? 

and the cost is, beer and grub and entrace fee's. plus shopping   

no hotel fee's? 

whats hapening about luggage? is it 1 suitcase per person, mine is very large! 

im in the surrey area, so need some info about travel arrangements!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Dec 2010)

Those dates nick are the dates the show is open. We will be there before hand to set up,possibly after to break down. Although, with lots of hands, we could do that, the very same day on sunday. But it would be a late night early morning before you got home.

We need to figure out the logistics a bit more before we confirm with you.


Cheers.


----------



## Nick16 (6 Dec 2010)

no problem. i work saturdays but no sun or mondays so getting back late sunday or sometime monday is not a problem. 

i just need to let work know if im going to take time off.


----------



## Vivarium (10 Dec 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Well, i don't know about the actual rules, personally i won't suggest bringing any anyway, it'll be a bit stressful for them IMO what with the transport, overnight, cold water and so on.



I was just oing to post that as well; there are so many companies selling fish, shrimp and other inhabitants,thatit should be easy enoughto arrange something with them.


----------



## ukco2guy (10 Dec 2010)

Hi,

Well i got permission but it might cost me alot in diving equipment for her  So i`m in chaps!

Cheers,


----------



## Piece-of-fish (12 Dec 2010)

Ohh wow. Just noticed the post. I'd be happy to join with a 15l scape if there is still places available.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Dec 2010)

The attendees list got buried a couple of pages back, so here it is again with ukco2guy and piece-of-fish added.

Confirmed so far (I know it's early):
Dan
SteveUK
Mark Evans
Sam
Mark (Arana)
Lisa
Matt (a1matt)
Chris (Anubia)
Graeme Edwards
ukco2guy
piece-of-fish


----------



## Piece-of-fish (13 Dec 2010)

Thanks for adding me in Matt. Will start a scape around christmas...


----------



## Arana (13 Dec 2010)

gonna start my scape soon too, i have everything i need except the tank   i am doing a 60cm and was just wondering what everyone else was taking so i have added it to the list, if every one does the same it might help in the planning  

Dan
SteveUK
Mark Evans
Sam
Mark (Arana) - 60cm
Lisa
Matt (a1matt)
Chris (Anubia)
Graeme Edwards
ukco2guy
piece-of-fish


----------



## a1Matt (13 Dec 2010)

Arana said:
			
		

> gonna start my scape soon too, i have everything i need except the tank   i am doing a 60cm and was just wondering what everyone else was taking so i have added it to the list, if every one does the same it might help in the planning



Great idea.  I've linked to my journal too. and I've asked Dan if we need to be making stands for the tanks as well.

Dan
SteveUK - Nano tank
Mark Evans - Nano tank
Sam
Mark (Arana) - 60cm
Lisa
Matt (a1matt) - Dennerle 10l nano
Chris (Anubia)
Graeme Edwards
ukco2guy
piece-of-fish


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Dec 2010)

Looks like I will be making this one after all! 
Mark (Arana) if we leave early reserve me a floor space! hehe

Dan
SteveUK - Nano tank
Mark Evans - Nano tank
Sam
Mark (Arana) - 60cm
Lisa
Matt (a1matt) - Dennerle 10l nano
Chris (Anubia)
Graeme Edwards
ukco2guy
piece-of-fish
LondonDragon


----------



## a1Matt (16 Dec 2010)

Good to have you onboard Paulo   Do you fancy bringing one of your nano's?


----------



## Arana (16 Dec 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looks like I will be making this one after all!
> Mark (Arana) if we leave early reserve me a floor space! hehe



Glad you can make it mate, first one here gets the sofa


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Dec 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Good to have you onboard Paulo   Do you fancy bringing one of your nano's?


Cheers mate, think there are already plenty of tanks being taken, also not easy for me to carry it, I will help you guys setup your tanks and tear them down again.



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> Glad you can make it mate, first one here gets the sofa


I will be there early on the day then! haha


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Dec 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I will help you guys setup your tanks and tear them down again.



your joking mate!...your helping me


----------



## a1Matt (16 Dec 2010)

So now I have an image in my mind of Paulo strolling down the street with a tank under one arm and walking the dog with the other


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Dec 2010)

Is LD bringing the dogs?? Ace!  They get to see Tio Steve again


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Dec 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Is LD bringing the dogs?? Ace!  They get to see Tio Steve again


They do have a passport but they will be staying home  Tio Steve can come over any time to see them again  lol


----------



## Vivarium (4 Jan 2011)

just a little under three months to go!

I am looking forward to greet the big UKAPS crowd at our event and see the great tanks from the journals I have been seeing in real live at our event.

 

Did you all decide yet if you are staying on the event floor in the UKAPS booth overnight or will you be going to a hotel close by? If it is the last option let me know, than I can try to get our special prizes available for you all as well.


----------



## a1Matt (4 Jan 2011)

If we camp out at the UKAPS booth, are there showering facilities available?

For me personally... I should hopefully have an answer in the next couple of weeks of whether I can stay at a friends house (in Amsterdam).


----------



## Vivarium (4 Jan 2011)

No, unfortunately not as we do wish to keep our own camping site private.

But a few are staying in a hotel already, so I am sure you can work out a showering schedule in those rooms.... :idea:


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jan 2011)

I'll probably just sleep wherever I fall!

Sam


----------



## Garuf (5 Jan 2011)

Tank water will do for a shower. 
Really looking forward to this now.


----------



## nayr88 (5 Jan 2011)

This sounds brilliant!!

I'd love to come and possibly bring my nano? ill upload some more photos to my thread, see if you guys think its up to standard?

What's the deal with stands? Bring your own or are there stands and tables there?

I live in romford essex but can stay at parents in Grays(near lakeside) essex if its easier to meet as I don't drive, so could we split the list into groups? Say the london and essex kent area gang and who will be driving ect?

Cheers fellas and felllettes


----------



## Arana (5 Jan 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> This sounds brilliant!!
> 
> I live in romford essex but can stay at parents in Grays(near lakeside) essex if its easier to meet as I don't drive, so could we split the list into groups? Say the london and essex kent area gang and who will be driving ect?



everyone is meeting here so just around the corner for you


----------



## nayr88 (5 Jan 2011)

As in the services in thurrock by lakeside?

Who's driving? Or organizing mini bus ect? I few of my friends have gone on trips to Amsterdam before for the cafes and got a mini bus there n back and I don't think it was all too much. 

Also will this be a tanks on lap kind of trip haha, filters and co2( ill be taking a dennerle nano kit unless it selfs) in a suitcase.

Never done something like this ahahaha

Really excited.


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Jan 2011)

Hi guys, I've just been doing some research on minibuses and the ferry cost. Last year in my car it cost less than Â£20 each way for the ferry. This time for a 15 seater minibus it's Â£101 each way!

I recon we need a 15 seater so we can fit around ten people in there plus all the gear. I've found a minibus that'll allow us into Europe and it's around Â£550 with two drivers. Can anyone recommend a company?

I think the confirmed list is big enough so we can no longer take anyone else, if space becomes available through "drop outs" then hopefully we'll be able to fill their space with another member.

Loving the enthusiasm folks, UKAPS BABY!!!!!


----------



## Themuleous (5 Jan 2011)

Sounds good Danski, cant help with hire companies unfortuantely.


----------



## nayr88 (6 Jan 2011)

Ahhh man that sucks was looking forward to this and bringing along the nano....


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Jan 2011)

I'm sorry mate  You're top of the reserve list!

Confirmed and final list, as of 06.01.2011.
*Dan Crawford
SteveUK
Mark Evans
Sam
Mark (Arana)
Lisa
Matt (a1matt)
Chris (Anubia)
Graeme Edwards
ukco2guy
piece-of-fish
Paulo (LondonDragon)*


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Jan 2011)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> Did you all decide yet if you are staying on the event floor in the UKAPS booth overnight or will you be going to a hotel close by? If it is the last option let me know, than I can try to get our special prizes available for you all as well.



Is there a particular hotel working with vivarium again this year?


----------



## Marco Aukes (6 Jan 2011)

yes, same as last year.


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Jan 2011)

and its a proper swish hotel at that 

Very nice rooms (apart from my mess in the corner!)


----------



## Garuf (6 Jan 2011)

Aww what. Missed out!


----------



## Arana (6 Jan 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Aww what. Missed out!



I thought you was on the list mate


----------



## Garuf (6 Jan 2011)

I did too!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Jan 2011)

Hi,
I was really looking forward to this but I didn't realise there wouldn't be shower facilities. So I'd have to stay in the hotel but my car is just going through MOT (Â£Â£Â£ to be spent  ) so I'll pull out now and let someone else go in my place. Have a good time guys!


----------



## Vivarium (7 Jan 2011)

But Lisa. Is the option to shower in the hotel not an option than?


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Jan 2011)

Aww that's a shame Lisa  You're more than welcome to shower in my room   

If Lisa doesn't feel comfortable with that then the list is

Dan Crawford
SteveUK
Mark Evans
Sam
Mark (Arana)
nayr88
Matt (a1matt)
Chris (Anubia)
Graeme Edwards
ukco2guy
piece-of-fish
Paulo (LondonDragon)


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Aww what. Missed out!


I thought you were on the list mate! You'll be first reserve if Nayr88 takes Lisa's place.


----------



## a1Matt (7 Jan 2011)

Can someone post up the hotel details please. At this stage I want to get a feel for how much it costs.

I wonder if we could get it cheaper if we did it a group booking and\or shared multiple people per room (assuming others want to do that and the hotel allows it).

Has anyone booked the hotel already?

Or should I just chill and let Dan guide us through it all


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Jan 2011)

Here is a link to the hotel. http://www.mercure.com/gb/booking/rates ... 6717444339

I'm not sure if there is a different rate for Vivarium visitors, i'll have a chat with Marko and see what he says


----------



## a1Matt (7 Jan 2011)

Sorry Dan, the link did not work for me.


----------



## Vivarium (7 Jan 2011)

basic rate for a double is eur 70 per night.


----------



## Vivarium (7 Jan 2011)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> basic rate for a double is eur 70 per night.



what is you arrival and checkout days? than i can see what options there ar efor getting it cheaper.


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Jan 2011)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> what is you arrival and checkout days? than i can see what options there ar efor getting it cheaper.


We would be checking in on the 25th and checking out on the 27th 

Here is a link that "should" work http://www.mercure.com/gb/booking/hotels-list.shtml


----------



## a1Matt (7 Jan 2011)

I'm gonna drive you mad now Dan!
I still can not see the hotel link  
Not to worry for now, as I got what I was after, which was a feel for the price.
It will be interesting to see if we can wangle any further reductions


----------



## nayr88 (7 Jan 2011)

Hello all

im going o give me place to garuf, he was on the thread waaaaay before i even said i wanted to come along, pluss college are on my case at the minute for taking to much time off, so ill need to attend college on the friday.

sorrry for the mess around, i may see you guys there though.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (7 Jan 2011)

Ah I took it as we would have to stay 3 nights which would be about Â£200 but if it's 2 nights with perhaps a deal for Vivarium visitor it might well be doable. The link isn't working for me either, what is the name of it? How many people are planning on staying at the hotel vs vivarium floor?

If not I might well take you up on your offer Dan, you may well have to cover your eyes lol


----------



## Garuf (7 Jan 2011)

I'm planning on sleeping on the floor, I've got a sleeping bag and what not so it should be no issue at all. 

Dan Crawford
SteveUK
Mark Evans
Sam
Mark (Arana)
Garuf
Matt (a1matt)
Chris (Anubia)
Graeme Edwards
ukco2guy
piece-of-fish
Paulo (LondonDragon)


----------



## a1Matt (8 Jan 2011)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> How many people are planning on staying at the hotel vs vivarium floor?



I am waiting to see if we can get any further possible discount on the hotel, and also if I can stay with a friend in Amsterdam for one or more of the nights. Then once I have that info I can make a decision  I may end up doing a combination of hotel\friend\floor.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jan 2011)

Would be nice if there was a cheaper hostel or something with bunk beds


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Jan 2011)

This link work for anyone?

http://www.mercure.com/gb/booking/rates ... 5363345411

I assume that's the place.  Â£56 per night.

I'm considering maybe one night sleeping on the floor and one night in the hotel   I don't mind sharing a room to spread the cost either.  Not sure how much a twin would be.


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Jan 2011)

Hmn, maybe the link doesn't work...

Hotel details:
Mercure Utrecht Nieuwegein
Buizerdlaan 10
3435 SB NIEUWEGEIN, NETHERLAND


----------



## a1Matt (10 Jan 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Would be nice if there was a cheaper hostel or something with bunk beds





			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm considering maybe one night sleeping on the floor and one night in the hotel   I don't mind sharing a room to spread the cost either.  Not sure how much a twin would be.



I am thinking the same lines as you guys.  i.e. Cheap and cheerful would be ideal, and would prefer to share a room to bring the costs down.  Last time I was in Holland we shared 4 to a room and got it a lot cheaper (had a bed each so was quite comfy).


----------



## Themuleous (10 Jan 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm considering maybe one night sleeping on the floor and one night in the hotel   I don't mind sharing a room to spread the cost either.  Not sure how much a twin would be.



Sounds like a plan Steve, count me in for the room share if you do 

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jan 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Last time I was in Holland we shared 4 to a room and got it a lot cheaper (had a bed each so was quite comfy).


Yeah I did the same when I went to Amsterdam for the Euro 2000, we had a room for 8 with 4 bunk beds, worked out very cheap for us and was ideal.


----------



## Vivarium (10 Jan 2011)

Guys, if you want to go really cheap:



> Bed en Broodjes Vreeswijk
> 3433CM Nieuwegein
> Dorpsstraat 52
> +31306018434
> ...



the above is for max 3 people, including bathroom and toilet. EUR 40 per night they say, bt you need to call them for availability and prizes.



> B&B t Overeind
> 3439LP Nieuwegein
> Overeindseweg 31
> +31306371608
> ...



Max 2 persons, prices from EUR 45 per night; call for availbility and prizes.


----------



## Vivarium (11 Jan 2011)

More info on the first one in English, where it also mentions they have two rooms for max 5 persons...



> Jan and Lies Monster
> Dorpsstraat 52
> 3433 CM Nieuwegein (Utrecht)
> Tel: 030-6018434
> ...


----------



## Gh0st (15 Jan 2011)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Some of his team are now on the forum too. Great bunch of people.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Like me 
i am in the progress of setting up a fluval edge for the ada stand for marco.
will show some pics when i get home.
Mark


----------



## nayr88 (17 Jan 2011)

Hostels are cheap.....but grimey......but very cheap lol


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (17 Jan 2011)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> Vivarium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any update on this please?  8)


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Jan 2011)

We will need accommodation on Friday 25th and Saturday 26th


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Jan 2011)

Hey folks, i've just been sorting out the travel arrangements and this is what i propose...



I hope you all think it's ok. Anyone who wants to stay at mine on the Thursday is more than welcome.

The schedule is tight so we're gonna need precision pickups and loading etc and packing away at the end of the show on Sunday night is gonna have to be ultra smooth and quick to allow us to get back for the boat at 10pm.

I hope you're all as excited as me, UKAPS on tour BABY!


----------



## Themuleous (18 Jan 2011)

Haha love the lorry!

So we def need accommodation fri and sat nights?  No chance of staying at the show venue?

Sam

PS - put me down for a bed/floor at yours Thurs night if that's OK


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Jan 2011)

Can I stop at yours on Thursday night too me old bean?  Sadly, I won't be bringing a nano with me   But, less to fit in the bus I guess


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Jan 2011)

Ok folks, I'm staying at the Mercure and have a room buddy sorted out to share the cost of the room (thanks Lisa!)

A twin room is approx £56 per night, and includes breakfast, so £23 each per night!  (A double room is priced the same).

I'd suggest anyone else wanting to stay at the Mercure stick their names down here and find someone else to share a room and the cost with.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jan 2011)

I would be interested in that, Matt you up for it?


----------



## a1Matt (18 Jan 2011)

You read my mind Paulo.
Lets do it 



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I hope you're all as excited as me, UKAPS on tour BABY!


I'm not as excited as you Dan.
I'm MORE excited


----------



## Themuleous (18 Jan 2011)

Its that punds or euro's Steve?

Is anyone else looking to share?


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Jan 2011)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> So we def need accommodation fri and sat nights?  No chance of staying at the show venue?


Sorry if i gave that impression, it was aimed at marko who asked for our dates. We can still stay at the venue


----------



## Themuleous (18 Jan 2011)

Oh right, I see. No worries Danski 

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jan 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> You read my mind Paulo.
> Lets do it


Tio Steve make that one more room, cheers.


----------



## Garuf (18 Jan 2011)

I'll go in twos if there's no venue floor space. Provided there's still room?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (18 Jan 2011)

So is anyone going to stay on the venue? 46 to share per  night sounds affordable and i guess majority will go for the hotel option.
As well where and when is the meeting point for Londoners? 
Thanks


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Jan 2011)

Ok, checked the hotels webpage and it sounds like it could be nice to stay there. They also have heated swimming pool if that helps to change anyones mind     It did change mine...
Would be great if we all stay there. 52£ per night at the moment for 2 people.
So count me in for the hotel.


----------



## Arana (19 Jan 2011)

i'm out of work at the moment so i will be sleeping on the floor but thats ok as i have slept in much worse places


----------



## Vivarium (19 Jan 2011)

Guys, staying at the floor is not a problem, and with those prices for a two person room, it is hardly worth it.

But anybody whom still wishes to sleep at the UKAPS stand, is more than welcome. Just make sure to at least bring a sleeping bag.


----------



## Themuleous (19 Jan 2011)

Right, I'll be the first to say I'm definitely stay at the venue. So anyone else gonna do the same?  

Room share would be nice, but it would make the trip on the verge of unaffordable so, the venue it has to be!

Sam


----------



## Arana (19 Jan 2011)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Right, I'll be the first to say I'm definitely stay at the venue. So anyone else gonna do the same?
> 
> Room share would be nice, but it would make the trip on the verge of unaffordable so, the venue it has to be!
> 
> Sam



Yes Sam i am staying at the venue, I'll bring the poker set


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Jan 2011)

I just want to keep this in everyone's minds and incase anyone missed it earlier.

Travel arrangements.......


----------



## Arana (19 Jan 2011)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I just want to keep this in everyone's minds and incase anyone missed it earlier.
> 
> Travel arrangements.......



So thats 7:05am Thurrock and bacon sandwiches


----------



## a1Matt (19 Jan 2011)

I just want to confirm dates...

We're leaving on Fri 25th and returning on Sun 27th right?

(I thought the original plan was leave on Thu, but I also see that we are booking accommodation for only Fri and Sat, so guess we are now leaving Fri AM and arriving Fri PM...)


----------



## ghostsword (19 Jan 2011)

Hi guys, I will see you all there, I am going on Thursday evening, going to compete on the Qube Contest.
http://www.vivariumbeurs.nl/index.php?o ... 19&lang=en


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Jan 2011)

Nice one Luis. Good luck to you.

I am now officially looking for a room mate   

When and where is a pickup point for londoners?


----------



## Arana (19 Jan 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Nice one Luis. Good luck to you.
> 
> I am now officially looking for a room mate
> 
> When and where is a pickup point for londoners?



My house in Rainham mate, Just 10mins from the Dartford Bridge. There are a few peeps staying over the night before and you are more than welcome


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Jan 2011)

Ok, great Mark. I will most definitely take your invitation then.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Arana (19 Jan 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I will see you all there, I am going on Thursday evening, going to compete on the Qube Contest.
> http://www.vivariumbeurs.nl/index.php?o ... 19&lang=en



Good Luck Luis   can you go out exploring on the Thursday night with a view to handing us a short list of all the best Bars/Clubs in the area when we get there


----------



## ghostsword (19 Jan 2011)

will do a field trip to all the locals and hopefully get a list of the best ones.


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Jan 2011)

Amsterdam isn't that far away...


----------



## a1Matt (20 Jan 2011)

I have a dutch friend who lives in Amsterdam, so am planning on heading over there on the Saturday to meet up with her.
She will get a surprise if I turn up with all of UKAPS in tow


----------



## Anubia (20 Jan 2011)

Guys....looks like I'm out in Holland the wk before so will be meeting you there if that's ok.....My place on the UKAPPS mini/tour bus is vacant as I'll meet the gang at the venue or the night before to confirm the game plan as to who wants a runner....and any assistance.

Still looking into where I will stay and will confirm if one you want to utilise hotel accomodation / shower...

Cant wait to meet up with the UKApps gang....  Thx Chris


----------



## ukco2guy (24 Jan 2011)

Hi,

Due to my situation at home and financially i will have to withdraw my place for this event. Sorry guys.

Cheers,


----------



## Piece-of-fish (24 Jan 2011)

Thats a pity, hope things will get better for you.
I am sharing a room with Luis so no longer looking for a room mate


----------



## ghostsword (24 Jan 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Amsterdam isn't that far away...



Cool..  I am staying close to the venue, but if amsterdam is not that far, even better.. Lot's of party to do then.  

Only got to "work" on Friday, the rest of the days are just to chill.


----------



## a1Matt (24 Jan 2011)

I'm reliably informed that it is a 45min train journey from Newegien to Amsterdam.


----------



## ghostsword (24 Jan 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I'm reliably informed that it is a 45min train journey from Newegien to Amsterdam.



That is cool then, close enough. Would like to visit a couple of aquarium shops in Amsterdam. Do you know if the stall at vivarium would be selling stuff? 

As I am interested in emersed setups, the vivarium side will have lots to offer.


----------



## a1Matt (24 Jan 2011)

I don't know. If I was to guess I would guess there would be lots of stuff to buy.  (I got the train info from my Dutch friend).


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Jan 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are tons of aquarium/vivarium stores at the vivarium show Luis


----------



## ghostsword (25 Jan 2011)

It is cool that they are selling stuff and not just displaying.. Taking a big suitcase.  

Never been to such a show, so don't really know what to expect, but it will be lots of fun.


----------



## Vivarium (25 Jan 2011)

Louis, the link below shows you all exhibitors at the show and when you click the names you wil see their websites.

Besides the forums and societies, all the rest will for sure be selling stuff.

http://www.vivariumbeurs.nl/index.php?o ... 00&lang=en


----------



## ghostsword (25 Jan 2011)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> Louis, the link below shows you all exhibitors at the show and when you click the names you wil see their websites.
> 
> Besides the forums and societies, all the rest will for sure be selling stuff.
> 
> http://www.vivariumbeurs.nl/index.php?o ... 00&lang=en



Thanks, this is very good.  See you guys there then.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 Jan 2011)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> Did you all decide yet if you are staying on the event floor in the UKAPS booth overnight or will you be going to a hotel close by? If it is the last option let me know, than I can try to get our special prizes available for you all as well.



Hotel is booked    Just wondered if we had missed the deadline for special prizes


----------



## Vivarium (26 Jan 2011)

Hey, you are not making fun of poor Dutch people now are you? Remember, there are a lot of them in Nieuwegein


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (27 Jan 2011)

No, not at all. I'm sorry I don't get what you mean at all. I didn't mean to offend anyone, if I did I'm very sorry!

Being a poor student myself, I just wondered what the special prizes were.


----------



## Nelson (27 Jan 2011)

maybe he meant special prices  :idea: .


----------



## Vivarium (27 Jan 2011)

And I was just kidding Lisa no worries.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (28 Jan 2011)

nelson said:
			
		

> maybe he meant special prices  :idea: .



Ah yes   

Really looking forward to this


----------



## Themuleous (29 Jan 2011)

Me too, should be an awesome trip  Better check my passport, thinking about it!


----------



## Vivarium (31 Jan 2011)

Hi guys,

Can I already get a list of names here of people that are planning to sleep in the UKAPS booth? I need to give numbers to the fire department on this issue.


----------



## a1Matt (7 Feb 2011)

Paulo and I now have our hotel room booked (thanks Paulo).
I will be bringing my swimming trunks so I can make use of the hotels sauna and swimming pool.


----------



## Themuleous (7 Feb 2011)

I'll start the list for people staying in the venue. Just copy and add yours please 

Sam Watson


----------



## Arana (7 Feb 2011)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I'll start the list for people staying in the venue. Just copy and add yours please
> 
> Sam Watson
> Mark (Arana)


----------



## ghostsword (7 Feb 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Paulo and I now have our hotel room booked (thanks Paulo).
> I will be bringing my swimming trunks so I can make use of the hotels sauna and swimming pool.




Which hotel are you staying at? I am staying at the Mercure, which I believe is close to the venue.


----------



## a1Matt (7 Feb 2011)

Same hotel  

http://www.mercure.com/gb/hotel-1164-me ... ndex.shtml


----------



## ghostsword (7 Feb 2011)

Fantastic!!! 


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Same hotel
> 
> http://www.mercure.com/gb/hotel-1164-me ... ndex.shtml


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Feb 2011)

Looking forward to this one! It seems that everyone that has booked an hotel room is staying in the same place


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (7 Feb 2011)

+ Steve and I are also booked in the Mercure


----------



## Piece-of-fish (7 Feb 2011)

Looks like a great company...
I am also in the Mercury


----------



## Vivarium (8 Feb 2011)

Yes, the mercure will get rich from Vivarium 

We have our guests in that hotel as well, so who knows you will bump into Claus Christensen (former CEO of Tropica), Lars Green (current CEO of Tropica), Christel Kasselmann, Bernd Degen or Chris Lukhaup.


----------



## Vivarium (14 Feb 2011)

Ok, so I only need to report 2 people sleeping at the UKAPS stand?


----------



## Arana (14 Feb 2011)

Sorry guys i am going to have to let you down, 3 months out of work now! 52 job applications made and not a single reply!! there is no way i can justify a trip to holland to the wife when i can't pay the mortgage  
I am going to have to sell the 60cm i have set up to take as well. just to put some food on the table!
hope you all have a great time and please accept my appoligies


----------



## Themuleous (14 Feb 2011)

Arr nuts, thats a real shame matey.

Is it really just me in the venue now then?  Gonna be lonely!


----------



## ghostsword (15 Feb 2011)

That really sucks Mark .. I feel for you mate, the job market is very bad now and we are involved on a expensive hobby.


----------



## a1Matt (15 Feb 2011)

I feel for you Mark.  Hope your luck turns around soon


----------



## a1Matt (15 Feb 2011)

a quick bit of arranging later....

As Mark is not attending, the London pickup point will now be from my house (SE9, close to M25 J3).

If you are coming please post here or send me a PM so I know numbers. (I think it is just Paulo and Edward, sorry if I have missed anyone...)


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (15 Feb 2011)

Hi Matt,

I was supposed to be staying as well Matt, Is it ok if I stay at yours please?

Mark - That really sucks, hope you find something soon!


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Feb 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that Mark, I do hope things pick up for you soon!

Guys - could I please have an updated list of everyone who's coming with full/real names please? I'm going to need firm assurances that you can make it as I intend to book the tickets next week.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## Themuleous (16 Feb 2011)

As it looks like I'm the only person potentially staying at the venue, could I ask if anyone would mind me kipping on their hotel room floor? More than happy to chip in for the cost of the room.  Just a corner of space is all I need!

Thanks

Sam


----------



## ghostsword (16 Feb 2011)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> As it looks like I'm the only person potentially staying at the venue, could I ask if anyone would mind me kipping on their hotel room floor? More than happy to chip in for the cost of the room.  Just a corner of space is all I need!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sam



You can stay with me on thursday night and friday night, I think that Piece of fish is staying with me Saturday night. I am getting to the venue on Thursday.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Feb 2011)

Hi Luis,

Thanks loads for the offer, really appreciate it, but I'm managed to sort something. Looking forward to finally meeting you 

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## ghostsword (16 Feb 2011)

Cool mate, I am happy that you managed to sort something out.  

See you all there at the venue, it will be great to meet you all in person. 

I got a shallow tank, in acrylic, if you guys are missing tanks I can lend it to one of you for scapping, there has to be plants for sale on site. 

The acrylic tank is 50cm long, 30cm wide and 15 cm tall.


----------



## a1Matt (16 Feb 2011)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Hi Matt,
> 
> I was supposed to be staying as well Matt, Is it ok if I stay at yours please?
> 
> Mark - That really sucks, hope you find something soon!



Your welcome to stay Lisa 

It is an open invitation, so if anyone else wants to crash at mine please just let me know (although I only have one spare bed, and one sofa, so it will not be 5 star).


----------



## a1Matt (16 Feb 2011)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear that Mark, I do hope things pick up for you soon!
> 
> Guys - could I please have an updated list of everyone who's coming with full/real names please? I'm going to need firm assurances that you can make it as I intend to book the tickets next week.
> 
> Cheers, Dan



Updated list of confirmed attendees - with real names please!

Matt Baker (a1matt)


----------



## Themuleous (16 Feb 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Matt Baker (a1matt)
Sam Watson (themuleous)


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Feb 2011)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear that Mark, I do hope things pick up for you soon!
> 
> Guys - could I please have an updated list of everyone who's coming with full/real names please? I'm going to need firm assurances that you can make it as I intend to book the tickets next week.
> 
> Cheers, Dan



Updated list of confirmed attendees - with real names please!

Matt Baker (a1matt)
Sam Watson (themuleous)
Paulo Leal (LondonDragon)


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Feb 2011)

Updated list of confirmed attendees - with real names please!

Matt Baker (a1matt)
Sam Watson (themuleous)
Paulo Leal (LondonDragon)
Steve Smith (SteveUK)
Lisa Perry (Lisa_Perry75)


----------



## Piece-of-fish (17 Feb 2011)

Updated list of confirmed attendees - with real names please!

Matt Baker (a1matt)
Sam Watson (themuleous)
Paulo Leal (LondonDragon)
Steve Smith (SteveUK)
Lisa Perry (Lisa_Perry75)
Eduard Gercog (Piece-of-Fish)


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Feb 2011)

Just bumping this so people remember to list themselves as definitely coming etc


----------



## John Starkey (23 Feb 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Updated list of confirmed attendees - with real names please!
> 
> Matt Baker (a1matt)
> Sam Watson (themuleous)
> ...


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Feb 2011)

Matt Baker (a1matt)
Sam Watson (themuleous)
Paulo Leal (LondonDragon)
Steve Smith (SteveUK)
Lisa Perry (Lisa_Perry75)
Eduard Gercog (Piece-of-Fish)
John Starkey
Dan Crawford
Mark Evans


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Feb 2011)

Hi folks, I've just had a chat to the good people at Hagen and they're going to supply a brand new Nano CO2 System to everyone who is bringing their nano to holland with us!


----------



## Vivarium (23 Feb 2011)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Matt Baker (a1matt)
> Sam Watson (themuleous)
> Paulo Leal (LondonDragon)
> Steve Smith (SteveUK)
> ...



Is Graeme not coming this year?


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Feb 2011)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hi folks, I've just had a chat to the good people at Hagen and they're going to supply a brand new Nano CO2 System to everyone who is bringing their nano to holland with us!


I will bring my square glass, does that count?


----------



## Vivarium (24 Feb 2011)

So you all can start planning your two days:

viewtopic.php?f=59&t=14887


----------



## ghostsword (24 Feb 2011)

Wow! Ukaps workshops? What are the workshops about ?

Do we need to reserve seats? I am not missing this one for sure.

Workshops:
Saturday
15:00 UKAPS Workshop

Sunday
13:30 UKAPS Workshop


----------



## Vivarium (24 Feb 2011)

Just like last year the UKAPS team is doing our aquascaping workshops. They will scape a tank size 120*60*50 on both days. Last year the workshops were extremely well received.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Feb 2011)

UKAPS BABY!!


----------



## Themuleous (25 Feb 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats the deal with this Dan, do we have to book to say were bring one?


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Feb 2011)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Whats the deal with this Dan, do we have to book to say were bring one?


Well technically yes, it's for those who did a nano specifically for Vivarium as a bit of a thank you. Had you intended to bring yours?


----------



## Themuleous (25 Feb 2011)

No not really, just wondered.  Would bring my cube if it was an open 'shop' as it were 

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Feb 2011)

Feel free to bring it dude, the more the better! We've got a 9m x 6m stand to fill.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (26 Feb 2011)

Great news about co2 setup.
Wont need to carry my 6kg bottle   
Looking forward to the workshops.
Anyone knows what happened to Mark (Arana) it looks like he had meeting place for all londoners.
If he is not coming and there are no more londoners with the tank i wouldnt mind to move the pick up point to mine 

P.S. Forgot about Matt...


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Feb 2011)

I think the new plan is for the Londoners to meet at Matt's.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Feb 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> a quick bit of arranging later....
> 
> As Mark is not attending, the London pickup point will now be from my house (SE9, close to M25 J3).
> 
> If you are coming please post here or send me a PM so I know numbers. (I think it is just Paulo and Edward, sorry if I have missed anyone...)


----------



## Billypete (28 Feb 2011)

Hi All.
   Am considering taking the car to join you guys ... Would anybody be interested in sharing the costs eg. Petrol ? Ferry 67euros- up to 4 people  / hotel 2 nights - £120! £60 share ? )  or may consider stay at venue ( if still available ? ) 8e per night 
    Could travel from s.Wales any time after 2/3 pm on thurs back sun or mon .. Whatever suits !! 
  Not definite ... Depends if I can get enough interest ... After booking for Denmark ... Mrs bill will have a fit I spend loads on this as well   
    Would being able to give you guys a hand ... Although only in a  fetch/carry capacity as I'm not in your league ... Looking to learn whilst I'm with you   
    Depending how many ( if any ) come , I should have room in boot for various bits   
Hope you guys wouldn't mind me tagging along ... Please move this if you think it may get a better response elsewhere on forum

    Cheers

    Pete


----------



## Piece-of-fish (28 Feb 2011)

Billypete said:
			
		

> Hi All.
> Am considering taking the car to join you guys ... Would anybody be interested in sharing the costs eg. Petrol ? Ferry 67euros- up to 4 people  / hotel 2 nights - £120! £60 share ? )  or may consider stay at venue ( if still available ? ) 8e per night
> Could travel from s.Wales any time after 2/3 pm on thurs back sun or mon .. Whatever suits !!
> Not definite ... Depends if I can get enough interest ... After booking for Denmark ... Mrs bill will have a fit I spend loads on this as well
> ...


I think it could indeed get more interest in general discussions...


----------



## Vivarium (2 Mar 2011)

It is all already happening THIS month!

My team is doing really overtime now to prepare everything, arrange final exhibitors requests and finalize the floorplan.

I can pormise you one thing; this will be the best edition so far.

So you all there!


----------



## John Starkey (3 Mar 2011)

I feel like a little kid in a sweet shop,I am so looking forward to this event,and the break from work will do me good,I hope they are selling stuff too,

John.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Mar 2011)

john starkey said:
			
		

> I feel like a little kid in a sweet shop,I am so looking forward to this event,and the break from work will do me good,I hope they are selling stuff too,
> 
> John.



A kid in the sweet shop, that is exactly the feeling. I was told that there will be sales on site, so I am preparing to bring some stuff.  

Also looking forward to see the UKAPS stand, and attending the workshops, got so much to learn ..


----------



## Piece-of-fish (4 Mar 2011)

Yes yes yes...
And i am getting 7D on purpose before that one   
I know there will be enough photography gurus    
And hoping to spend some cash on great stuff. That book of yours Dan, Amazon under the water is so amazing. Would like to get one there.
Maybe some unusual hardscape material.


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Mar 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> A kid in the sweet shop, that is exactly the feeling. I was told that there will be sales on site, so I am preparing to bring some stuff.


 are you selling stuff there luis?


----------



## Themuleous (4 Mar 2011)

I cant wait either!


----------



## John Starkey (4 Mar 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Yes yes yes...
> And i am getting 7D on purpose before that one
> I know there will be enough photography gurus
> And hoping to spend some cash on great stuff. That book of yours Dan, Amazon under the water is so amazing. Would like to get one there.
> Maybe some unusual hardscape material.



I'll show how to set your 7D up,quick menu,s and so on,

John


----------



## ghostsword (4 Mar 2011)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, sorry, I am preparing to bring some stuff back, to the Uk with me..


----------



## Vivarium (4 Mar 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> That book of yours Dan, Amazon under the water is so amazing. Would like to get one there.
> Maybe some unusual hardscape material.



For both visit the Dutch Aquascpaing booth; will be close to the UKAPs one and has that book, many different types of wood (including a large Manzanita shipment) and rocks and several brands of soils and fertilizers available.


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Mar 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, spare empty suitcase then!


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Mar 2011)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Ah, spare empty suitcase then!


The bus might struggle to make it back to the UK with all that rock!!! lol


----------



## ghostsword (4 Mar 2011)

Yep, empty suitcase. As I am flying with BA I can bring 20kg, and I intend to make use of it.


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Mar 2011)

Hi Folks, i'm just booking the ferry, I need everyone first and last name as well as what country passport you have. Please PM me asap as i'd like to get it payed for on Monday.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## Piece-of-fish (4 Mar 2011)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuhoo   



			
				Vivarium said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Double Yuhoo   
If i told my family how much i spend on wood and rock they'd put me in mental institution   
So that has to stay my little secret


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Mar 2011)

Ferry - *BOOKED!*

awoohoo, UKAPS BABY!!!!!


----------



## Themuleous (7 Mar 2011)

Woo-bloomin'-hoo!!!!


----------



## a1Matt (7 Mar 2011)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hi folks, I've just had a chat to the good people at Hagen and they're going to supply a brand new Nano CO2 System to everyone who is bringing their nano to holland with us!



That is sweet.  Thank you very much Hagen!



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I think the new plan is for the Londoners to meet at Matt's.



Yep.  Meeting point is mine.  Please PM me for my address, or just to let me know you are coming.  

(Sorry for the late reply, have been away on hols with limited internet access).


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Mar 2011)

The Hagen stuff arrived today folks and looks swish!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (8 Mar 2011)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> The Hagen stuff arrived today folks and looks swish!



Nice. Cant wait to see it. Thanks Hagen.



> Yep. Meeting point is mine. Please PM me for my address, or just to let me know you are coming.
> 
> (Sorry for the late reply, have been away on hols with limited internet access).



I will be coming if room still available 
Will call you closer to the date.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (16 Mar 2011)

Ok, a bit more than one week to go.
Couple questions:

1) I think it will be almost impossible to keep bacteria in the filter alive if the tank has to be ready in the evening.

2)What about UK power plugs. Do we have to take care of it ourselves like taking one extension socket with European plug. 

3) I wish my tank looked better


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Mar 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Ok, a bit more than one week to go.
> Couple questions:
> 
> 1) I think it will be almost impossible to keep bacteria in the filter alive if the tank has to be ready in the evening.
> ...


1) You are right about the bacteria but it should be fine for the trip, i've never had a bacteria bloom or similar before.

2) If you have a european adapter then bring it, along with a UK extension.

3) I bet it looks super swish!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (17 Mar 2011)

Hehe. I wish number 3 would be true.
Wanted to ask about Hagen kit. Does it include diffuser? 
Reason i am asking cause i am using inline diffuser now and have to cut clear piping accordingly.


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Mar 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Reason i am asking cause i am using inline diffuser now and have to cut clear piping accordingly.


It does come with a diffuser


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Mar 2011)

Not long to go now!


----------



## Themuleous (21 Mar 2011)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## John Starkey (21 Mar 2011)

I have to admit even at my age I am getting a little excited as the date gets nearer.


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Mar 2011)

I'm actually considering cycling to Dan's house on Thursday...


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Mar 2011)

Dude! That's a proper treck! Respect if you do, wouldn't judge you if you didn't though


----------



## Tony Swinney (21 Mar 2011)

I have to say I'm quite jealous guys - wish I was joining you, but I'll be at the VolksWorld2011 show at Sandown all weekend.  I need one or the other to change their dates for next year !!

Have a great time - I'lm sure you'll do ukaps proud, and I'll see you for the next trip with Mr Amano in October 

Tony


----------



## Garuf (21 Mar 2011)

I'll be in the lake district doing an ecological study. I am a ball of walking jealousy at those going.


----------



## John Starkey (22 Mar 2011)

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> I have to say I'm quite jealous guys - wish I was joining you, but I'll be at the VolksWorld2011 show at Sandown all weekend.  I need one or the other to change their dates for next year !!
> 
> Have a great time - I'lm sure you'll do ukaps proud, and I'll see you for the next trip with Mr Amano in October
> 
> Tony



Whats this trip then, Mr Amano coming over is he ??

john.


----------



## Tony Swinney (22 Mar 2011)

Here you go John - should be a great weekend too:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=14606

Hope you can make it 

Tony


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 Mar 2011)

For those staying in Mercury hotel. 
Dont forget your swimming shorts


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Mar 2011)

Hmn.  Just had a pretty bad fall on my bike on the way to work this morning.  Might throw my Holland plans into jeopardy... I'll see how I feel after A&E (banged my head and knackered my leg).  I'm fine, but going to A&E as a precaution due to the bang on the head


----------



## a1Matt (23 Mar 2011)

Jeez mate that sucks.  Hope you are OK.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Mar 2011)

Naturally, I took a few photos 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/casa-steve ... 206526531/


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Mar 2011)

Just a scratch Steve, you can't miss this one  get well mate hope nothing serious.


----------



## a1Matt (23 Mar 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Naturally, I took a few photos



Ouch.

It's possible to minimise getting hurt if you feel the bike slipping, or can see a collision or danger coming up, but when a bit of your bike snaps it just gets you out of the blue (I am wincing at various memories now... snapped stem, brake cables, even a buckled frame).


----------



## ghostsword (23 Mar 2011)

That looks really sore..  

The cut on the leg should be ok, you didn't break it, but the knock on the head can be an issue, especially as are going to fly and the air pressure can make things worse. 

Weren't you wearing an helmet?


----------



## a1Matt (23 Mar 2011)

It's a road trip for us Luis 

What's a helmet?


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Mar 2011)

Blimey SteveO, I hope you're ok?!

I've taken a few bangs to the head recently, getting run over isn't fun, but I was wearing a helmet!!! Going away and removing yourself from the usual pressures of work and home may actually do you good. And a bit of time off the saddle will certainly help!

Hope it goes OK in A&E, let us know how you get on pal.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Mar 2011)

Sitting at an nhs walk in centre. just been assessed and given paraceromol before being seen by a doc.

Hopefully I'll still be good, but I think it depends on my leg. pretty hard to move about on it right now.


----------



## a1Matt (23 Mar 2011)

Dan - Is there room on the minibus for a pair of crutches?


----------



## ghostsword (23 Mar 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> It's a road trip for us Luis
> 
> What's a helmet?



A road trip? then no excuses.. Only on planes bangs on head make an impact! :~D


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Mar 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Dan - Is there room on the minibus for a pair of crutches?


There's room for crutches and we have plenty of carriers, like Matt, Sam, Mark, John, well, pretty much everyone except "little Dan no guns"


----------



## mlgt (23 Mar 2011)

Hope you are ok mate. Let us know how the A&E goes


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Mar 2011)

Been home for a while, all is pretty much fine.  Just got to chew on Paracetamol and Ibuprofen for the next few days and rest up a bit.

Dan/John... I'll let you know in the morning what I'm doing.  Fingers crossed I haven't seized up over night!


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Mar 2011)

lets hope you can make it Steve, guess you won't be cycling to Dans after all  Hope to see you Friday! Rest today and tomorrow


----------



## a1Matt (23 Mar 2011)

Glad to hear they did not find anything wrong with your head (lucky you did not tell them about your planted tank obsession that may have changed their diagnosis    ).

We're all keeping our fingers crossed to see you on Friday Steve.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Mar 2011)

See you on Friday Steve... I am sure that you will make it. A small bump on the head and a sore leg will not keep you away from this most amazing weekend. 

They got good analgesics in Holland, you know..


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Mar 2011)

John's picking me up at 2:45 tomorrow!  See you all on Friday!


----------



## Themuleous (23 Mar 2011)

Should be getting to Dans around 9ish.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Mar 2011)

Woo hoo, nice one SteveO! See ya tomorrow fellas


----------



## ghostsword (23 Mar 2011)

Good one, see you on Friday , the first beer is on me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## a1Matt (23 Mar 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> See you all on Friday!


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Mar 2011)

Both shoulders are stiff this morning!  And I've got a sweet looking bruise coming out on my knee which doesn't hurt (yet).  Glad I've not got a tank to carry with me!  Hope I'm not too much of a lemon this weekend


----------



## ghostsword (24 Mar 2011)

Get here Steve, once you had a couple of beers I am sure that all pains and bruises will go away. 

I am at the hotel now, and the plants got fine through customs, I was a bit worried.


----------



## Themuleous (24 Mar 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Good one, see you on Friday , the first beer is on me!



You're on!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (24 Mar 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Get here Steve, once you had a couple of beers I am sure that all pains and bruises will go away.
> 
> I am at the hotel now, and the plants got fine through customs, I was a bit worried.



Nice one. How do you find the hotel?

See you all tomorrow...


----------



## ghostsword (24 Mar 2011)

The hotel is fabulous, the staff so helpfull. 

Phoned them to ask where could I get a ironing board, and in 2 minutes a knock at the door sorted that out, a iron and board delivered. 

Then asked where could I buy a plug adaptor for UK, no issue they said, we will deliver one to the room. 

Trying my luck I asked how much wifi cost, third time lucky, it is free.. 

Went down the road for a burger.. 

Well, when it came I thought that it was the wrong order.

See for yourself, the biggest burger I have ever seen, and I have been to the US, Canada and South Africa, the biggest meat eaters in the world.

That is a normal size fork:




See the coke glass next to the burger:




And it came with chips.. 

Only one bad thing, people here does not control their dogs, and the dogs do not like me. 

I saw 5 dogs, and 4 had a go at me. I know when a dog has a go at me, or it is ready to try it, I was a dog trainer in the air force for 5 years.

Even a little punny french buldog tried its luck, and a fat golden retriever chase me down the road, just as well I managed to outrun him, he was fatter than me. 

The owner just looked on. That was very odd, did not expect the dogs to be so nasty.


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Mar 2011)

Never mind getting the plants thru customs - try bringing some of those burgers back please   

Keep the updates coming Luis - great to hear about it 'live' (almost)   

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Mar 2011)

Looking forward to this, I am all set, Luis a burger it is tomorrow night haha


----------



## Piece-of-fish (24 Mar 2011)

Great news... and nice burger 

Nano drained, sealed and ready to go


----------



## Garuf (24 Mar 2011)

Good luck kids! Do us proud, no-one smash anything or anyone, and no one get Crawford wet or feed him after sun down no matter how hungry he looks.


----------



## mlgt (24 Mar 2011)

Looking forward to the pics of the journey guys. Saw matt today. Made sure he tidied his flat ready for Edward and Lisa lol.


----------



## a1Matt (24 Mar 2011)

Rik, Gerard and I have spent the afternoon scaping a little pico tank for Vivarium.  Was good fun


----------



## ghostsword (24 Mar 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking forward to this, I am all set, Luis a burger it is tomorrow night haha



Ok, what time you guys here? The landlady said that before 8pm we need to book as the place get's full. 

I just had another go at the burger, 25% to finish, and I am not even eating the bread... I believe that this is the biggest comercial burger available. 

Tomorrow I will go set up my tank, so I will see how your stand look like, and most importantly, ADA Holland stand, which is right next to yours. 

Do not forget to bring European Adaptors, that is a must.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (25 Mar 2011)

Pm your room and phone numbers plz Luis.


----------



## ghostsword (25 Mar 2011)

Room 105. I will give your name to reception. What time you expect to be here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Mar 2011)

have a great time everyone.  So sorry I couldnt be there but the wedding I had booked obviously took priority.  If ukaps is invited again next year Ill be sure to keep the weekend free.  Have a great time and good luck with the Demo's (You should be a seasoned expert now Dan  )


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Mar 2011)

Photos of the trip can be found in this sticky: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=15290


----------

